# Alecia Keys - Wow!!



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

I got her first album a few years ago and although I thought it was good it just sat on the shelf with alot of other stuff I thought was equally 'good'

So the other day I downloaded her new album 'The Element of Freedom' off Itunes and opted for tue duluxe version as it had some live studio acoustic video performances.

I must say I have not been able to stop playing it. It just blows me away:thumb:

If anyone is thinking about what album to buy next then I can wholeheartedly recommend this one. I still get goose bumps on a few of the tracks!!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

+1..fantastic album, one of very few artists where I've bought every album released:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Chris_VRS said:


> +1..fantastic album, one of very few artists where I've bought every album released:thumb:


HAve you got the video's? If not then Get them. THey are a must have!!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep I downloaded the deluxe version and I am the exact same, I keep having the acoustic videos on repeat. They are absolutely awesome, probably the best album i've bought for a long long time.


----------

